# Jungle Mix Substrate?



## junosama (Nov 12, 2011)

I found a new substrate in my pet store today that I have not seen before. Its jungle mix by zilla and its a combination of fir and sphagnum peat moss. It feels and looks kind of like the coco fiber stuff but its heavier and wetter.

Is this substrate safe for emp scorpions? Ive heard some people say fir is bad or anything that smells. Its very fine so its not like bark and it doesnt smell. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bayushi (Nov 12, 2011)

Go with coco fibre. that jungle mix is crud.  Doesn't hold a burrow worth a darn and most importantly, it still has a bit of pine pitch/tar in it.  No bueno for your P imp at all.


----------



## the toe cutter (Nov 12, 2011)

Pine Oils are a danger more so with tropical humid animals, but you can go to your local Lowes or Home Depot and buy a 3'x2'x2' bail of Peat moss for 10$ which I mix with 50Lb bag of Play Sand 3$. And for fossorial animals I use 1/4 cup of clay which is diluted in water then added to the substrate mix of Peat moss and sand. This ensures that burrows will hold up and that humidity is adequate. That will pretty much do most of the enclosures I have for my inverts and reptiles. I used to use the coconut fiber Eco Earth which I still occasionally mix in but it grows mold too quickly in a humid environment so I only use it in my desert sand/clay/coco fiber mix. Hope it helps


----------



## junosama (Nov 12, 2011)

Can peat moss alone be used for emps? Not sure emps would like the sand?


----------



## the toe cutter (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sure it would be fine, the Peat moss has a lower pH than the cocofiber and will not get mold as quickly in a humid environment. It does take a while to absorb water initially but don't worry about that too much.


----------



## Steven Valys (Nov 12, 2011)

Bayushi said:


> Go with coco fibre. that jungle mix is crud.  Doesn't hold a burrow worth a darn and most importantly, it still has a bit of pine pitch/tar in it.  No bueno for your P imp at all.


Pine pitch and and fir have no correlation.  As far a the burrowing aspect, I can't report.  Had a Theraphosa blondi living on jungle mix for 10 years, no ill effects.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...at-Moss-Mix-from-Zilla)&p=1747892#post1747892



---------- Post added 11-12-2011 at 07:11 PM ----------


----------



## junosama (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys I decided to just go with those eco earth coco fiber bricks. Pain in the ass to wet them and dry them but it makes a lot and it's cheaper. I have a big tank so its my best option. Took 4 bricks to fill the tank nicely.


----------

